# wooden frame for big fish tank?



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

Hi im geting a large fish tank made 6x3halfx18inches do you think a frame made with 4by2wood will be ok for it? thanks for your help:2thumb:


----------



## Zerox Z21 (Oct 10, 2012)

What do you mean? A frame to go around the tank, or for it to stand on? And do you mean pieces of wood 4x2 inches thick, long...?

An aquarium full of water is _extremely_ heavy, and requires very adequate and even support. If you mean something to support the tank, then it is probably more sensible to buy something ready made that is capable of taking the weight, such as a tank stand, or a very sturdy television stand will also do (think the older ones designed for large, bulky TVs, before flatscreens came in).


----------



## Oli P C (Sep 17, 2009)

*hi*

sorry i mean a stand to support the whole tank with wood 4x2inch thick. I have a 4x2x2ft fish tank that has a wooden stand but i was just a bit worred because this tank is alot bigger. thanks for any help cheers


----------



## caddie (Dec 11, 2011)

Houses are made from timbre. You will be fine. Just make sure you think the design through! 
Good luck 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

Yes. My 6/2/2 marine tank stood on a 3/2" cls timber frame. Just make sure it's square.


----------

